# Mossberg MMR tactical



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Anybody here own one? http://www.mossberg.com/products/rifles/autoloading-centerfire/mmr-tactical Im looking to get me one this friday brand new for $569. It will be my first AR style gun. What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## HeberHunter (Nov 13, 2014)

My thoughts on the subject would be in line with this article: http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2012/08/foghorn/gun-review-mossberg-mmr-tactical/

We've personally been getting these kits for $499.99 shipped from California (You just have to watch their facebook or slickguns for a coupon code): http://www.shop.ar15hardware.com/product.sc?productId=483&categoryId=33

Then we just buy a $40-50 Anderson Lower and complete it ourselves. So, for $550 it has magpul furniture and is FDE.

Basically the MMR is a bone dry stock AR just like the S&W M&P15 and Bushmaster A1. It is just missing the Forward Assist which really isn't a huge deal.

So, to get you shooting .223 it'd be an alright choice. We build them for cheaper regularly with nice components. If you'd wanna build your own hit up slickguns.com and you can find a good deal. We've never assembled the uppers. We've just gotten them already barreled to not deal with headspacing, etc.

Any AR will let you have fun. My cheap AR I just buy the steel cased 500 round spam can from Wal-Mart for $140. It makes for some cheap fun.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the input and suggestions. Oh and DallanC thank you for the PM


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Np outdoorser.

For ammo, I've not seen a good deal on walmart ammo in a long time, if you just want to things that go *bang*, I use this stuff:

http://www.sgammo.com/product/223-5...olf-wpa-polyformance-or-military-classic-stee

I see they restrict it to 1 case per order now... when the let you buy 2 cases, the 2nd one is only $2 more which makes it one of the cheapest deals out there. Its a little stinky which is odd... but accuracy had been great and no jams thus far.

-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

There are better guns out there for not much more. M&P15 Sports, Ruger AR556 for under $600, the list is too long for my short term memory.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Loke said:


> There are better guns out there for not much more. M&P15 Sports, Ruger AR556 for under $600, the list is too long for my short term memory.


Yes but this mossberg has things that those other guns don't. Including a quad rail vs. standard m4 handgaurd, dust protector, an "improved" grip, etc.


----------

